# Relocating and Job Hunting in Abu Dhabi



## Aussie_Pete (Sep 8, 2015)

This is my first post on this forum and a big HELLO to all… 

I've got some questions around what the job market is like for IT workers in Abu Dhabi and conditions around UAE visa's... I have brushed through various posts on this forum and viewed similar posts and situations but some posts are dated and I believe/hope there might be recent changes to the job market and visa rules...

Here's some background info to my questions -

My partner is in the process of securing a job in Abu Dhabi that will be provided with the relevant employment visa and relocation package etc... our plan was that I was to be sponsored on the back of her employment visa but we found out that she won't be able to sponsor me due to the sponsorship rules where only a man/husband can sponsor his spouse and not the other way around (btw - we're not married yet and we're in a de-facto relationship of 5 years which is not recognised by the UAE and she's not a doctor, engineer or teacher).

Due to this lack of sponsorship it has raised a bit of uncertainty on whether it is advisable for me go to Abu Dhabi on a tourist visa and to look for employment.

So.. My questions are... 

What is the job market like within the IT space in Abu Dhabi? I've searched through some job seeker websites and there doesn't seem to be many jobs listed (btw - my current role is an IT Manager with a technical systems admin background).

On the visa side... I know I can try to secure some job before going to Abu Dhabi - I can guess it will be tough trying to get something whilst living on the other side of the world but I'm reckoning it would be best to be on the ground in Abu Dhabi whilst job hunting... Is it advisable to go on a tourist visa and job hunt? (btw - I am currently living in Australia and have dual aussie and Irish/EU citizenship). I have looked around some UAE visa websites which are slightly confusing and stating tourist visas are only valid for 30 days and to exit and renew you have to leave UAE for at least 30 days... is this the case? has anyone been in the same job hunting/visa situation recently and done visa runs to Oman?

It would be greatly appreciated to hear of experiences of anyone out there who were in a similar circumstance…


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm not sure specifically about IT jobs here although for some support jobs you'll find there's a lot of qualified people willing to accept much less than you probably would like to be paid coming from Oz.

My only real experience with IT professionals here is through client companies we work with, mostly government or semi - government orgs, so that's where I'd start if you want to apply directly: too many to mention but look up Masdar, Mubadala, seha, daman, adia, adnoc group of companies, ADAT, banks as well maybe good prospects?

Registering with a few reputable recruitment agencies may help get leads or interviews.

Regarding visa in some cases I know of 'professional' woman who aren't doc eng teacher who were able to sponsor husbands, assume their employers made a case for them and they earn good money etc. It's possible if rare but only for married couples. 

With Aus/EU passport you can do cheap, monthly visa runs indefinitely - a few hours' drive depending which border you go to, cost less than aed 100 for entry and exit stamps. Tourist visa won't get you any health insurance cover though so keep that in mind.

Good luck!


----------

